# Wyndham 4BR Deluxe Ocean Ridge/Edisto Beach July 16-20



## Bigrob (Jul 1, 2017)

4BR Deluxe unit at Edisto Beach, July 16-20. $400. First to PM me gets it.


----------



## Beachspace (Jul 2, 2017)

What an incredible deal! rates are like $1600+ for these dates in a large villa/home. You can't rent it out for a profit anywhere? I'm going to see what I can move around this week to take advantage of this deal!


----------



## Bigrob (Jul 2, 2017)

Beachspace said:


> What an incredible deal! rates are like $1600+ for these dates in a large villa/home. You can't rent it out for a profit anywhere? I'm going to see what I can move around this week to take advantage of this deal!



This is a one-off opportunity. I had planned to use it myself but can no longer use it.


----------



## stevieian (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi Rob, Is this still available? Thanks, Paul


----------



## Bigrob (Jul 10, 2017)

This is still available. If interested please PM me.


----------



## Bigrob (Jul 14, 2017)

This is still available.


----------

